# Camera metering



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

HTC sense camera has a very nice feature. It focuses and meters based on where you tap on the screen. For example, suppose your subject is brighter than the background. Your typical camera app would average across the whole picture, and the subject would come out too bright. On sense camera you tap on the subject and it meters so that the subject is normal, making the background dark. Does anyone know a camera app besides sense that does this? Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

